# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Trasmissione telematica partecipate

## martha

Salve, volevo sapere se qualcuno è riuscito a trasmettere telematicamente i dati relativi alle partecipate.
 Non sono riuscita ad effettuare la procedura indicata sul sito del dipartimento della funzione pubblica, ho contattato il centralino (perennemente occupato) e mi è stato risposto di inviare un cd-rom con i dati richiesti. Ho mandato anche diverse e-mail ma nessuna risposta.
A questo punto rinuncerò all'invio telematico.
Se qualcuno ha fatto lo stesso.......
Grazie, ciao!

----------


## francesco

Avete notato che sul sito www.consoc.it è comparsa la seguente scritta: "ATTENZIONE: Considerato l'elevato numero di accessi al sito per l'adempimento comma 587 art.1 legge n.296 del 27 dicembre 2006, verranno presi in considerazione anche i dati pervenuti oltre il 30/04/2007"?? 
Questo vuol dire che possiamo inviare anche i dati a settembre, ottobre, ecc.? 
Un pò approssimativo questo adempimento direi.....

----------


## rafpic

Leggendo bene l'articolo della finanziaria doveva essere possibile anche l'invio dei dati tramite supporto magnetico e non solo con l'utilizzo del servizio CONSOC, che di fatto è andato in tilt. 
In molti infatti hanno utilizzato dei software ad hoc che hanno messo i dati su un supporto magnetico che è stato spedito per raccomandata al DFP.
Le premetto che sono uno di quelli che ha realizzato uno di questi software che oltre alla trasmissione dei dati crea anche il file da pubblicare sul sito web del Comune. Non entro nello specifico perchè non ritengo corretto utilizzare questo forum per scopi pubblicitari. Se comunque le occorre una aiuto son qui disponibile a darle un aiuto...

----------

